# some pix of our dogs!



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

Here's a couple of Daisy, our 4 yr old female mutt (i hate calling her that but it's true lol). and our 12 week old Cane Corso, Canon. He got his ears done today, I pick him up tomorrow. I'll post some pix of our mini dapple daschund, Laila later too. 

We are working on leaning her out, she's put on some weight :redface:



















Canon when we brought him home at 9 weeks




























just 10 days later


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Very cute, are you going to be showing your corso?


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Very cute, are you going to be showing your corso?



thanks. possibly, we have a lot to learn. my wife is the one who can get him to semi-stack. i can't get a good stack out of him. never having any experience with it, it's tough. but i wouldn't mind showing him given the opportunity arises and the time/location is right. we were just talking about it with our friend/breeder last night, funny you ask.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well welcome to the forum, if you have any questions on conformation, there are quite a few people on here that have some experience. I can say he is a really nice looking puppy, keep him lean (better for his joints), he is stacked pretty well in those pictures. 

There are quite a few kennel club shows in NC, not sure if there are any coming up soon, but there is definitely many shows around the MD,VA, WV, NC, SC area. Showing does take work, it takes some traveling (specially with a breed new to AKC), but it is incredibly fun.


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

daisy is adorable, but canon won over my heart.. he's such a handsome pup!


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Well welcome to the forum, if you have any questions on conformation, there are quite a few people on here that have some experience. I can say he is a really nice looking puppy, keep him lean (better for his joints), he is stacked pretty well in those pictures.
> 
> There are quite a few kennel club shows in NC, not sure if there are any coming up soon, but there is definitely many shows around the MD,VA, WV, NC, SC area. Showing does take work, it takes some traveling (specially with a breed new to AKC), but it is incredibly fun.


thanks! i pick him up in the morning from his ear appt, cant wait to see the new look. i think i got myself a good puppy, and yes, our friend/breeder is adiment about keeping him lean and at a good weight to keep his joints and hips as best as possible. we will get him pennhipped once he gets older. haha, yea my wife can stack him better. he is still being such a puppy, but he is learning fast. he can walk on a leash real well for his age, and he has learned sit, and is learning down. 

and if i can find some time to take off during a show or two i wouldnt mind giving it a shot, i love dogs so im sure it would be fun.



eliza said:


> daisy is adorable, but canon won over my heart.. he's such a handsome pup!


thank you! im excited to see him grow.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome to the board! You wife is doing a great job stacking him! You might have to travel to avoid being the only corsi in the show but your friend/breeder might be able to help you pinpoint some shows that have some other dogs in them. It is fun as long as you don't let it get to political, and there are some great people there. 

If you do decide to show look for some handling classes in your area...they will help you all get ready and teach the puppy what to expect in the ring  Good luck and have fun!


----------



## PupDogTraining (Mar 25, 2011)

They both look healthy and happy.. Can't wait to see Laila soon..


----------



## Spicy_99 (Sep 6, 2010)

้they are so cute..


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful dogs!
I just love your little pup, I hope you stay around so we can see him grow up! 
By the way your wife is doing a good job of stacking him.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome to DF!



MATT62485 said:


> Here's a couple of Daisy, our 4 yr old female mutt (i hate calling her that but it's true lol)


See my screen name? 'Round here the term is not used in a derogatory way. Probably half the active members here own mutts. Do you know what breeds Daisy is?


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

Damon'sMom said:


> Beautiful dogs!
> I just love your little pup, I hope you stay around so we can see him grow up!
> By the way your wife is doing a good job of stacking him.


thanks! ill continue to post up. theres a pic below of him with the tape off his ears. they needed some air pretty bad, a little early but we are keepin extra good attn to him to make sure he doesnt bother em. i cant wait to see how they look with the stitches out once they heal and some fur back on em!



GottaLuvMutts said:


> Welcome to DF!
> 
> 
> 
> See my screen name? 'Round here the term is not used in a derogatory way. Probably half the active members here own mutts. Do you know what breeds Daisy is?


haha thanks! we aren't sure. perhaps some kind of pointer, but we have thought some rott/dalmation at times. not too sure to be honest.

here is a new one of canon with his ears. they just got done thursday. he is 12.5 weeks old now. sorry for the crappy cell phone pic


----------



## surfer1969 (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice picture cannon did he get his ears cropped?Here's a picture of my dog.Click on her picture to see more of her pictures.

[URL=http://www.shareapic.net/View-25480170-Socks-pictures.html][/URL]


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

figured I'll just update this thread since it's the most recent. added a few pix of my parents rotty as well. 2.5yrs ~120lb

Laila, our mini daschund











Canon is a lil over 14 weeks and right around 32lbs now


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

He is going to be a beast, love him!!

Daisy is definitely my favorite, I'd also guess Rott/ Pointer. Welcome!


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

he is a cutie for sure. I wish i was half as well with a camera as you did.


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

thanks! we will get some more pix this weekend. 5 dogs at the house (keepin my parents). ima get my wife to stack him on that table again so we can see the difference over a month.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah it is always good to have lots of pics to see how they have matured over the course of the first couple of years. We currently have 7 (we just lost another rottie last week  ) and I am trying to keep the numbers reasonable so that way I can have everyone out at once so we try not to add to the pack until there is a couple of years between the last baby  but sometimes the temptation is just to hard to resist 

You will be surprised to see how much he has grown in a month, he might not appear it to you as you see him every day but to others he will have grown a lot.


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

lol, i hear ya. yea, we wanted to go ahead and get a CC b/c we plan to have a kid within the next year. wanted to get him past the "puppy" stage so he would be well socialzed and obedient with a stable temperament base


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

found some pix of Laila has a pup. she was ridiculously cute


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Is laila a mini or a standard? She was very cute as a puppy.


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Is laila a mini or a standard? She was very cute as a puppy.


shes a mini. but she is 12lbs, i think they say most minis weigh less than 11 or something. shes healthy, not fat by any means but not skinny either. oh well she still tiny to us and regardless my wife loves her and thats who i got her for.

heres the most recent pic i got of her where you can tell her size. i was rearranging the house and they decided that this dog bed was the best one (the one piled on top of all the crap)... yet there was 2 other perfectly good ones laying cleanly on the floor in other areas lol.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

LOL! Don't you know that the ones that make life the most interesting are the ones to sleep on


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

lol. truth.

here is Canon and my parents rotty playing aka destroying the living room

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9j8_s4q_v9s&feature=feedu

and a few from out back. hoping to finish our back yard this coming spring, like 2/3 of it is still dirt 

a "stack", albiet a horrible one to relate to the first two we posted to show the size difference


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

MATT62485 said:


>


What was the reason for this operation??? Here in Europe it is illegal to crop a dog's ears just for cosmetic reasons. I don't want to sound mean, but why on earth was that done to him? He was so beautiful how he looked before the op, now a part of him is missing. So sad ...


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Sybille said:


> What was the reason for this operation??? Here in Europe it is illegal to crop a dog's ears just for cosmetic reasons. I don't want to sound mean, but why on earth was that done to him? He was so beautiful how he looked before the op, now a part of him is missing. So sad ...


Although in the U.S. many people are split it is not illegal and in many, many breed standards. There could be any number of reasons (showing him, personal preference, etc) but I just want to to point out it is not as frowned upon (if at all in some regions) in the U.S. as it is in Europe and so there is a cultural/societal difference over cropping between the two continents.


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

Charis said:


> Although in the U.S. many people are split it is not illegal and in many, many breed standards. There could be any number of reasons (showing him, personal preference, etc) but I just want to to point out it is not as frowned upon (if at all in some regions) in the U.S. as it is in Europe and so there is a cultural/societal difference over cropping between the two continents.


We used to do it here also, I remember seeing my first ever Doberman with floppy ears and thought 'That looks sooo cute!!! Not at all like a dangerous dog ;-)' Here in Europe it has, at least in some countries eased a bit the notion of 'dangerous dogs' as they (so-called 'fighting dog breeds') look now so much more like 'normal' dogs. Sometimes appearance is everything...


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

in this case it wasn't just about appearance. in some cases the cartilage can cause the ears to "lift" too much and have what is known as rose ear aka airplane ear. they are suppossed to have a slight lift with natural ears to keep them off the face, but in a good percentage of them they can also do the complete opposite and be too limp thus hugging the face creating a hound look which is just as undesired and destracting as the rose ear. that was enough to convince me to crop them in itself as a cropped ear conforms to the standard and is also preferred by most judges from what i gather. also, something else i took in to consideration is it is said to decrease ear infections, etc. some also recommend doing so to give any bad guys one less thing to grab the dog by if using them for personal protection.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Sybille said:


> What was the reason for this operation??? Here in Europe it is illegal to crop a dog's ears just for cosmetic reasons. I don't want to sound mean, but why on earth was that done to him? He was so beautiful how he looked before the op, now a part of him is missing. So sad ...


Your opinion and one that isn't shared by everyone. I prefer the cropped look, but I do not require that everyone have it done but I also do not feel it is the right of other people to tell me that I can not preserve the historical appearance of my breed. That to me is only one step away from telling me I can not own my breed of choice because of what they are. Your country may not allow the procedure but ours do and hope they continue to do so. There are many other surgeries that are performed that are much more invasive and detrimental to pets then a simple ears crop performed correctly. Appearance does play a role in why the ears are done on my dogs, I am home alone a lot, I have one young child with another on the way and I have no concerns that people that get a good look at my girls think twice before entering my yard/house without permission, do I think they would hesitate the same way if my girls have ears and look softer and more like a lab or another more family breed that has ears, NO!

Softening a breed that is bred to be a working or guardian breed is one issue that has cause some temperament problems, or lack of correct temperament in these breeds. Does it mean that leaving the ears natural changes the temperament of the breed, no but with the public seeing something that is softer and looking more and more like a lab (no offense to lab people) has everyone thinking they should/can own these dogs and in truth they are not for everyone. These breeds are being bred softer and softer in temperament so that more and more just about anyone can own one. I would prefer that someone see my dogs as more intimating and hesitate, maybe make them think twice before running out and getting one or at least doing some research before getting one.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Now I see a good size difference from the last pics. He is growing well and before long will be on par with the rottie (probably too soon as they seem to be puppies one night and adults the next) The stacking is coming along well and don't worry that it doesn't look as good as before, with these guys going through growth spurts all over the place sometimes it is best to close your eyes and just wait it out until you think they look right again


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

BlackShadowCaneCorso said:


> Now I see a good size difference from the last pics. He is growing well and before long will be on par with the rottie (probably too soon as they seem to be puppies one night and adults the next) The stacking is coming along well and don't worry that it doesn't look as good as before, with these guys going through growth spurts all over the place sometimes it is best to close your eyes and just wait it out until you think they look right again


thanks. he is growing pretty well. a little slower than some, but i'd rather keep it that way hoping it will be better on his bones. he is 15 weeks and 35lbs, so not too bad. yea, i think he looks pretty good but the stacking itself is getting more difficult as he is bigger, ofcourse he is on the beginning of one of those "leggy" back high growth stage, but it's all part of the growth process lol. we changed his food to TOTW pacific stream in hopes to get a little more solid poop out of him. been a little too soft for my liking


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

BlackShadowCaneCorso said:


> Your opinion and one that isn't shared by everyone. I prefer the cropped look, but I do not require that everyone have it done but I also do not feel it is the right of other people to tell me that I can not preserve the historical appearance of my breed. That to me is only one step away from telling me I can not own my breed of choice because of what they are. Your country may not allow the procedure but ours do and hope they continue to do so. There are many other surgeries that are performed that are much more invasive and detrimental to pets then a simple ears crop performed correctly. Appearance does play a role in why the ears are done on my dogs, I am home alone a lot, I have one young child with another on the way and I have no concerns that people that get a good look at my girls think twice before entering my yard/house without permission, do I think they would hesitate the same way if my girls have ears and look softer and more like a lab or another more family breed that has ears, NO!
> 
> Softening a breed that is bred to be a working or guardian breed is one issue that has cause some temperament problems, or lack of correct temperament in these breeds. Does it mean that leaving the ears natural changes the temperament of the breed, no but with the public seeing something that is softer and looking more and more like a lab (no offense to lab people) has everyone thinking they should/can own these dogs and in truth they are not for everyone. These breeds are being bred softer and softer in temperament so that more and more just about anyone can own one. I would prefer that someone see my dogs as more intimating and hesitate, maybe make them think twice before running out and getting one or at least doing some research before getting one.


right, and to add also, there is a fine line of what is considered incorrect aggressive on the other end. for instance, theres some that argue on the opposite spectrum saying they should be more aggressive and unapproachable, which is incorrect in my opinion and by the standard from what i gather. we don't want a bad name put on this breed b/c they are overly aggressive, nor do we want them so soft they wont protect when neccessary, so what you say makes complete sense. 

""The Cane Corso is "intelligent, active and even-minded. He is an unequalled watch and protection dog. Docile and affectionate with the owner, loving with children and with the family. If necessary he becomes a terrible and brave protector of people, house and property. He is easily trained.""

it's also said.

"Due to their protective instincts, the Cane Corso has a very discerning nature that can lend them to be wary of strangers but they should never be aggressive. Wary is defined as - marked by keen caution, cunning, and watchful prudence especially in detecting and escaping danger. Wariness does not include any form of aggression. An aggressive, unfriendly, unapproachable Corso is incorrect according to the breed standard. With proper selection when breeding and socialization at an early age, the Cane 
Corso should be a functional member of society and be able to accompany its family in any public location without incident. The standard describes a well rounded, stable dog that, when necessary, will take on the role of protector."

so as your saying, without creating a true lab like temperament a Cane Corso should be approachable and tolerant of others, and only react when the situation calls for it. indifferent in situations unless their family is in danger or they are in real danger. too many of these dogs are aggressive and not protective. big difference.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Actually in the UK, where there is also a dock/crop ban, the dobes are downright ugly. They are so akward looking, do not know what to do with their tails, they look like over weight pariah dogs, and many includig dobe owners will tell you that. Dobes are a personal protection dog by origin, they can not do that looking so soft. People I talk to hate the dock/crop ban.


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Actually in the UK, where there is also a dock/crop ban, the dobes are downright ugly. They are so akward looking, do not know what to do with their tails, they look like over weight pariah dogs, and many includig dobe owners will tell you that. Dobes are a personal protection dog by origin, they can not do that looking so soft. People I talk to hate the dock/crop ban.


yea, seems to be more people that dont mind it vs the people that want it banned, but to each their own. personally, mine will be cropped.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

MATT62485 said:


> right, and to add also, there is a fine line of what is considered incorrect aggressive on the other end. for instance, theres some that argue on the opposite spectrum saying they should be more aggressive and unapproachable, which is incorrect in my opinion and by the standard from what i gather. we don't want a bad name put on this breed b/c they are overly aggressive, nor do we want them so soft they wont protect when neccessary, so what you say makes complete sense.
> 
> ""The Cane Corso is "intelligent, active and even-minded. He is an unequalled watch and protection dog. Docile and affectionate with the owner, loving with children and with the family. If necessary he becomes a terrible and brave protector of people, house and property. He is easily trained.""
> 
> ...


You are right the opposite end of the spectrum where they are so aggressive that they can't be touch or let out in public is not any better than the fearful ones. It is a fine line and neither should be promoted  They should be aloof but stable when out in public or in strange situations I agree completely.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

And as long as we win that battle over here, I will dock my weims. I have personally helped dock a few litters of puppies so I know what goes on and how those pups react then and how they are later in life.


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

BlackShadowCaneCorso said:


> You are right the opposite end of the spectrum where they are so aggressive that they can't be touch or let out in public is not any better than the fearful ones. It is a fine line and neither should be promoted  They should be aloof but stable when out in public or in strange situations I agree completely.


exactly. they always need to be alert with their surroundings but should not be fearful aggresive due to unstable temperament. unfortunately, many are being bred, and unstableness breeds unstableness and many owners don't make it any better. we have been socializing Canon quite a bit, but even as a puppy he is very aware of what is going on. I took him for a walk the other day down a wooded trail and a guy was running 50 or so yards behind us and Canon kept a keen eye on him every few seconds as he got closer. The guy meant no harm whatsoever, Canon didn't bark or act the slightest bit aggressive, however, he did let me know he was there by his actions and watched him until he went by. 



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> And as long as we win that battle over here, I will dock my weims. I have personally helped dock a few litters of puppies so I know what goes on and how those pups react then and how they are later in life.



good luck. i hope we can continue to perserve the origin of these breeds and not ruin them by being forced to have natural tails/ears. if an attacker ever tried to get ahold on one with a tail/ears it would be much easier than someone trying to get ahold of one with a dock/crop set. i dont intend to ever be in that situation, but in this day and time you never know. i considered doing some PP/bite work with him, but i think im going to leave him be. instinctually i think they are suited enough for what i want. :rockon:


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Or forced to open the stud books and look for complimenting breeds to introduce the bobtail gene and the genes that cause erect ears. Which I can tell you now that will not happen. Weim people would die before that happened.


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Looking good! And the ears are standing up well!


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

Those ears are standing very well ^^ Beautiful dog! I agree that we should be allowed to have the right to crop/dock our dogs. It's actually becoming very hard though to find vets who will do the procedure. Which is actually really frustrating. I ask many of the vets who used to do it who don't anymore why they don't and they say, "it is wrong to do." I ask them why do they still declaw cats then when that is much more painful and they have to walk on their feet while they heal. They have no answer or continue with the whole it's wrong to do thing. I don't declaw my cats, but if someone had to because their apartment wouldn't allow it or something made it to where they couldn't keep it unless it were declawed then I'm sure that the cat would rather have that done then have to be torn away from their family and placed in a new one.


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

thanks! he is doing well. we have leaned him out a little over the past few days, ill get some more pix tomorrow hopefully


----------

